
T1ha: even more Faster and Better hash functions family - erthink
https://github.com/PositiveTechnologies/t1ha/blob/master/README.md
======
erthink
t1ha aka "Fast Positive Hash" \- In most cases up to 15% faster than StadtX,
xxHash, mum-hash, Metro-hash, etc.

Simple benchmark is included (git close && make). The quality and speed could
be checked by Reini Urban's
([https://github.com/rurban/smhasher](https://github.com/rurban/smhasher)) and
Yves Orton's
([https://github.com/demerphq/smhasher](https://github.com/demerphq/smhasher))
forks of SMHasher suite.

Reasonable to note: t1ha have two injection points of each data word inside
the loop of entropy sponge.

